

Landing a declarative programming job - edw519
http://logicaltypes.blogspot.com/2008/08/lucky-you.html

======
Hexstream
Conclusion: Be in the top 1% of programmers, not the bottom 99%.

~~~
blogimus
Not just be a top coder, but be a good salesman, self promoter, and networker
to make those opportunities.

~~~
eru
And teach.

------
andreyf
_"!@#$%^_ , we need a phoneme-based name-matcher but the programmer who built
it in assembler retired years ago!" (Trans: Doug, we need you to write a fuzzy
ILP system in Mercury)*

Two words: code reuse.

Various soundex algorithms are readily available in lots of languages. Even
without them, implementing one shouldn't take more than a couple of hours...
this guy seems to be more of a salesman than a programmer.

------
Tichy
I get occasional contacts for Erlang development now, and all I did was to
list it on my resume and start a Xing group about Erlang (which has no
traffic). Not sure if it would be possible to convert these contacts into
contracts (I rejected for other reasons, like location), as my Erlang
experience amounts to doing a couple of projecteuler exercises. Just saying
that recruiters are not only looking for Java developers.

------
KiwiNige
13 hours prep for each hour of teaching, and 8 hours recovery from each
meeting (+ prep I assume) and still has time to do coding.

I'm impressed.

~~~
ionfish
Presumably sleeping and recovery were coincident.

